# Hutschienen PC mit 5G



## Welotec GmbH (16 Mai 2021)

_Mini PC mit 5G und LTE von Welotec für den Einsatz in Schaltschränken auf einer Standardhutschiene

_


​Immer kleinere Systeme mit mehr Leistung sind gefragt. Deswegen hat Welotec die Arrakis Hutschienen PCs um das kleine System Arrakis Pico Mk3 mit 5G für die Montage auf der Hutschiene erweitert.  


Die Hutschienen PCs sind im Schaltschrank für viele Anwendungen wie z.B. als Edge Gateway mit Cloud Anbindung über 5G einsetzbar. Auch als Fernwartungs-PC mit VPN Client kann das Gerät eingesetzt werden. 


Mögliche Anwendungen sind in der Digitalisierung als Schnittstelle zwischen OT und IT mit Cloud Anbindung über das integrierte 5G Modem. Über Windows 10 IoT oder Linux Ubuntu kann das Azure IoT Hub integriert werden und Docker Container über die IoT Edge Runtime auf das Gerät geladen werden. So können lokal Maschinendaten gesammelt und verarbeitet werden und zur weiteren Analyse in die Cloud geschickt werden. 


Durch den Zukunftstrend des Industrial Internet of Things (IIoT) und die Kombination von Edge und Cloud Computing werden Hutschienen PCs mit Mobilfunkanbindung über 5G benötigt, welche die Brücke zwischen der Maschine und der Cloud bilden.


Der Vorteil von kleinen Hutschienen-PCs wie dem Arrakis Pico Mk3 ist ihre standardisierte Montagemöglichkeit auf einer DIN-Schiene. So lässt sich der Arrakis Pico Mk3 in Schaltschränken direkt auf der Hutschiene montieren. Über externe SMA Anschlüsse können 5G Antennen außen am Schaltschrank montiert werden und mit dem Gerät verbunden werden. So wird ein guter Empfang garantiert. 
Der Arrakis Pico Mk3 verfügt über einen Intel® Atom™ x5-E3940 Quad Core Prozessor mit 1,8 GHz und 8 GB DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher. Zudem ist der Hutschienen-PC mit einer 64 GB oder 256 GB NVMe SSD für superschnellen Dateizugriff ausgestattet. 


Für den Einsatz als Edge Gateway und zur Anbindung von SPSen verfügt der Arrakis Pico Mk3 über viele Schnittstellen. Nach vorne sind drei Gigabit Ethernet LAN-Ports, ein verschraubbarer HDMI Port, drei USB 3.0 sowie ein USB 2.0 Port ausgeführt. An der Unterseite sind zwei serielle Schnittstellen, eine RS-232 und eine RS-485 sowie ein digitaler Eingang und ein digitaler Ausgang. 


Der PC verfügt über einen weiten Spannungseingang von 12 V DC bis 24 V DC über eine Schraubklemme an der Unterseite. An der 4-Poligen Schraubklemme kann zusätzlich noch ein externer An- und Ausschalter angeschlossen werden. Der Betriebstemperaturbereich liegt zwischen -20°C und +60°C.


Das eingebaute 5G Modul ist abwärtskompatibel und unterstützt auch LTE. Auf der Rückseite hinter der robusten Hutschienenhalterung befindet sich ein nano SIM-Karten Slot. 

Mehr Informationen zu den Welotec Industrie PCs finden Sie hier


----------



## spstiger (16 Mai 2021)

schönes Gerät


----------

